# Doom 3 BFG Ultimate Modification



## TheVoodoo (26. August 2015)

Hallo.
Ich habe kürzlich eine Mod namens "Doom 3 BFG UltimateHD" für die -wie sich schon richtig vermuten läßt- Doom3 BFG Edition fertig gestellt und released.

Wem, wie mich, irgend wann die Nostalgie packt Doom3 wieder zu spielen, kann dies mit aufpolierter Grafik, verbesserter KI und Waffen tun.
Für Doom3 gibt es jede Menge Modifikationen, für die komplett deutsch lokalisierte BFG Edition waren Mods jedoch bisher leider Mangelware...

Wer interesse hat kann einen Blick auf ModDB werfen...
Doom 3 BFG UltimateHD mod - Mod DB


Kurzübersicht:

*Doom 3 BFG Ultimate*

 ...is a modification for the Doom 3 BFG Edition with better visuals,  high resolution textures, high poly models, new effects and lightning,  challanging enemies (they move faster, are more agile and dodge a lot)  and modified weapons with more credible ammocount, recoil, firerates,  bullet velocity and muzzleflash lightning.
*

List of Features:
*


improved textures
tesselated models
improved particle effects
improved weapon balance and handling
improved sounds
improved monster AI and movement
a lot of maingame bugfixes and more...





Credits: I used some code, textures and content of following existing DOOM3 Modification:

RBDoom3BFG by treborator (y2keeth's compilation from Hi Def)
Doom 3 BFG Hi Def by y2keeth
Phrozo effects v2.0
Perfected Doom 3 texture pack by VGames
Doom3 Redux by clear_strelok
Wulfen texture pack
Monoxead texture pack
Strelok´s D3 enhancement mod
Realistic Weapons by Killatomate






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQscJOHyHcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSt2n9ku-vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. August 2015)

The file you have selected (d3bfg_ultimate_install_v10.7z) is not available via any mirrors. Please check back shortly as our servers update every 5 minutes. To access more download mirrors we encourage you to join the community, otherwise please be patient and keep trying.


----------



## TheVoodoo (26. August 2015)

Stimmt, das hätte ich erwähnen sollen... Um die ModDB Fileserver für den download verwenden zu können wird ein useraccount in der moddb community benötigt.


----------



## Atma (27. August 2015)

Hieß es nicht immer, dass bei der BFG Edition keine Mods möglich sind? Schön zu sehen, dass es doch geht


----------



## Skurax (27. August 2015)

Wird direkt ausprobiert.


----------



## syberax (27. August 2015)

Liegt das am Alter des Spiels oder warum sehen Texturen teilweise abartig verschwommen aus? Hatte das besser in Erinnerung. Der Mod ändert auch nicht viel dran außer bissel mehr Schärfe.

Also die orginale Version mit dem Absolute HD Mod schaut deutlich besser aus. Auch Lichteffekte usw. Leider läuft es aber nicht so performant.


----------



## Atma (28. August 2015)

syberax schrieb:


> Liegt das am Alter des Spiels oder warum sehen Texturen teilweise abartig verschwommen aus? Hatte das besser in Erinnerung. Der Mod ändert auch nicht viel dran außer bissel mehr Schärfe.
> 
> Also die orginale Version mit dem Absolute HD Mod schaut deutlich besser aus. Auch Lichteffekte usw. Leider läuft es aber nicht so performant.


Doom 3 ist *11* Jahre alt.  Der letzte Patch kam 2007. Dank Mods kann es problemlos mit aktuellen Shootern mithalten. Bei der BFG Edition wurde angeblich noch etwas an der Grafik geschraubt, wirklich sichtbar ist das aber nicht.


----------



## syberax (28. August 2015)

Ich habe beide orginal Spiele ohne Mods verglichen. Die Texturen sind bei der BFG verschwommener bis fast gar nicht mehr wahrnehmbar  als bei der Orginalversion.  Und das ändert auch dieser Mod hier nicht. Der schärft nur die Texturen mehr nicht.

Der Absolute HD Mod für das orginal Spiel verändert die Texturen auch gleich am Anfang komplett andere Felsentexturen. 

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn dieser Mod hier ist sinnlos.


----------



## TheVoodoo (28. August 2015)

syberax schrieb:


> Ich habe beide orginal Spiele ohne Mods verglichen. Die Texturen sind bei der BFG verschwommener bis fast gar nicht mehr wahrnehmbar  als bei der Orginalversion.  Und das ändert auch dieser Mod hier nicht. Der schärft nur die Texturen mehr nicht.
> 
> Der Absolute HD Mod für das orginal Spiel verändert die Texturen auch gleich am Anfang komplett andere Felsentexturen.
> 
> Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn dieser Mod hier ist sinnlos.



Kurz zur Klarstellung:
Ich habe fast keine Texturen selbst erstellt oder bearbeitet, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Die Texturen stammen aus den in den Credits vermerkten Mods, bei denen sich auch Absolute HD bediehnt hat.
Die BFG Edition ist derzeit (und vielleicht bleibt es auch so) noch nicht konkurenzfähig mit der ursprünglichen PC Release Version von Doom3, welche nativen Modsupport hat.
Der Grund warum das modifizierte Doom3 deutlich besser aussehen kann als die modifizierte BFG Edition liegt an der Sikk Mod, welche POM (parallax occlision mapping) ins Spiel eingebracht hat, wofür unter anderem auch eine neue exe kompiliert wurde.

Warum also bei der BFG Edition ansetzen und nacharbeiten? Weil viele das Spiel auch in ihrer Muttersprache erleben möchten und das geht nun mal nicht mit Doom3 wenn Englisch nicht jedermanns Stärke ist.

Fazit:
Doom3 gemoddet sieht besser aus als die gemoddete BFG Edition, das ist so und wird vielleicht immer so bleiben.
Aber wer zwischen der gemoddeten Ultimate BFG edition und der default BFG Edition keinen Unterschied merkt, macht irgendetwas falsch oder ich leide an Vorstellungswahn...


BFG Ultimate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vanilla BFG:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die bestehenden Texture Packs hatten nie alle Texturen im Spiel ausgetauscht, aber zumindest die am häufigst auftretenden. Und alleine das ist schon eine großartige Besserung.

PPS: Falls jemand nicht die im 7zip befindliche Info gelesen hat "DOOM3 BFG - Ultimate.txt" wie die Mod aktiv gestartet wird:
Entweder man startet die beiliegende "start Doom3BFG - Ultimate.bat", oder man erstellt selbst eine Verknüpfung zur "RBDoom3BFG.exe" mit folgendem Parameter: +set fs_resourceLoadPriority 0 +set fs_game @ultimate
( => "..\RBDoom3BFG.exe +set fs_resourceLoadPriority 0 +set fs_game @ultimate")
Tut man das nicht, spielt man das native Doom3 BFG mit Matschtexturen. Ebenso wenn man das Spiel versucht über Steam zu starten.


----------



## syberax (28. August 2015)

Die BFG hat aber noch ein weiteren Vorteil. Sie läuft meines Wissens nach mit Direct3D oder anstatt die Orginal die nur mit OpenGL läuft. Die BFG Edition ist deshalb auch performanter wie ich finde.

Ansonsten trotzdem gute Arbeit und danke für die Klarstellung!


----------



## TheVoodoo (12. Januar 2017)

*Neue Version released Doom 3 BFG: UltimateHD v2.0.3

UltimateHD v2.0.3 changes [20170111]*



Engineupdate: (new RBDOOM3BFG.exe from Hi Def)
Improved HDR Support
Increased decal limit (all bulletimpact decals from shotgun will be drawn on walls)
 
Added HDR presets
you can choose between 2 grafic presets: HDR ON or HDR OFF
(read the chapter "Optional Configuration" in the UltimateHD readme.txt for details)
 
New VisualC compiled UltimateHD Launcher (Doom3 BFG UltimateHD.exe)
  *UltimateHD v2.0 changes in comparison to the base game [20160624]*


added highres textures from: wulfen texturepack, Doom3 Redux Mod, own created ones
added particle effects from: Phrozo Mod 2.0, Perfected Doom3, own created or modified ones
added realistic weapon animation from CED's Assets Pack (S.T.A.R. 1088 Mod)
sped up some monster and weapons animations
added new sounds for weapons (pistol, shotguns, machinegun, chaingun, plasmagun)
fixed missing sounds and black textures from maingame
improved weapons and monster AI scripts
player can carry less ammo but will find full ammoboxes/magazines on pickup
 

weapon changes:
Pistol: semi fire, higher firerate, new animation and sound, more damage, added deviation system
Shotgun: semi fire, higher firerate, less spread, new animation and sound, single bullet reload
Doublebarrel Shotgun: semi fire for each bullet, high firerate, less spread, new sound
Machinegun: higher firerate, 50 rounds magazin, new sound, added deviation system
chaingun: higher firerate, 300 rounds magazin, glowing barrel, new  sound, less damage due to higher firerate, added deviation system
Handgrenade: more damage, improved damage radius
Plasmagun: higher firerate, added splashdamage, new sound
Rocketlauncher: higher rocket velocity
BFG: more damage due to more monster health
 
monsters changes:
general: faster movingspeed, more dodge, more health, more agressive
wraith: added shadow-wraith and improved the fade transitions (sneaky little bastard)


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2017)

Geile Sache, werde ich am Wochenende zocken! Danke dafür 
Brauche ich auch noch einen Bloodpatch oder ist dei deutsche BFG-Version uncut?


----------



## ChiefJohnson (12. Januar 2017)

Sind bei euch die Ladezeiten mit dem HD Mod auch deutlich länger?  Extra schon von der HDD auf die SSD geschoben, trotzdem noch merkliche längere Ladezeiten.

HD Mod funktioniert auch mit dem VR Mod! (Zumindest letzte Version, diese noch nicht getestet.) Aber starke Nerven sind hier sehr empfohlen.


----------



## TheVoodoo (12. Januar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Geile Sache, werde ich am Wochenende zocken! Danke dafür
> Brauche ich auch noch einen Bloodpatch oder ist dei deutsche BFG-Version uncut?



Ist uncut, ich spiele selbst auf deutsch.


----------



## TheVoodoo (12. Januar 2017)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Sind bei euch die Ladezeiten mit dem HD Mod auch deutlich länger?  Extra schon von der HDD auf die SSD geschoben, trotzdem noch merkliche längere Ladezeiten.
> 
> HD Mod funktioniert auch mit dem VR Mod! (Zumindest letzte Version, diese noch nicht getestet.) Aber starke Nerven sind hier sehr empfohlen.



Die Ladezeiten sollten 'nur' einmal pro Karte deutlich länger sein. Das liegt leider daran, dass die BFG Engine extern gespeicherte Texturen nicht im ursprünglichen Format übernehmen kann, sondern diese einliest und in ihr eigenes Format konvertiert, sobald betroffene Assets zum ersten Mal geladen werden. Dieser Prozess dauert leider je nach System mal länger, mal kürzer. Ist auch davon abhängig  wieviel unterschiedliche Assets generiert werden müssen (ist von map zu map unterschiedlich.) 
Die generierten Assets sind dann im \@UltimateHD\generated Verzeichnis zu finden. Alle Assets die bereits generiert wurden, verursachen dann keine längeren Ladezeiten mehr. Meistens findet das generieren zwischen den den Levels statt und macht sich dann eben, wie beschrieben, als erhöhte Ladezeit bemerkbar. Einige werden hin und wieder auch während des Spielens erstellt - aufgefallen ist mir das z.B. wenn Videos auf einem Terminal im Spiel abgespielt werden.

Spätestens nach dem ersten Mal durchspielen, sollte alles fertig generiert worden sein und keine langen Ladezeiten mehr auftreten -> schwacher Trost ich weiß


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (1. Mai 2017)

Doom 3 BFG hat ja den nervigen Bug, dass wenn man Vsync einschaltet alles so verschwommen ist.

Ist das mit dieser Mod gefixt ?


----------

